# Averia en inversor masterpower



## Gon111 (Dic 17, 2015)

Buenas tardes, quería saber si me pueden ayudar, me han mandado un inversor con batería masterpower el modelo es omega ms 3kva y me viene todo desconectado querría saber si alguien tiene uno igual y me puede mandar un foto de las conexiones o un esquema muchas gracias de antemano. Forma parte de una instalación de energía solar fotovoltaica. un saludo


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 17, 2015)

san google nos proteja....

https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=omega+ms+3kva&biw=1024&bih=489&source=lnms&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiit4Hup-TJAhVO7mMKHU5UACwQ_AUIBigA&dpr=1#q=omega+ms+3kva+manual+

2da respuesta, manual de instalacion y fallas.....


----------



## Gon111 (Dic 21, 2015)

gracias por el enlace pero lo que quería saber es las conexiones de la placa principal del aparato por que me han mandado toda la placa con todos los cables desconectados. gracias de todas formas


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 21, 2015)

manual de usuario, instalacion y fallas.....

http://www.merkasol.com/WebRoot/StoreLES/Shops/62387086/5548/8A91/C079/C4CE/F993/C0A8/2BBA/EC9C/Manual_Inversor_MasterPower_Omega_pwm_mppt.pdf


----------

